# French Vessel query



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I have been stretching my grey matter to the limit recently. In the 50's and 60's, I distinctly recall a fleet of French general cargo ships and I would very much like to attempt to gather some info on them. As far as I remember, they were registered in Bordeaux. They were painted in a very dark grey colour and were always kept in fine condition. They were slightly dated in appearance, having a fairly upright, tallish funnel. I cannot remember the colours of same except that there might have been two coloured bands near the top. I believe there were at that time about six vessels in the fleet and they COULD have traded to S.America but I'm not sure. Their names were all of a similar type but again I cannot recall what exactly they were apart from one which may have been something like: Gaillon/Gaillion/Gailliac. Another one began with a P, one with an L and another with an R.
If anyone out there can come up with something about this company, I should be most grateful. Thanks.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Probably Cie.de Navigation d'Orbigny of La Rochelle


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks Ruud and as usual you are absolutely correct - spot on! You sure do have your finger on the pulse. Now my quest is for a few photos of any of them. I have determined that their names were:- Lannion, Gaillon,Javron,Salon,Crozon,Meudon,Vierzon,Chalon and there may have been others. Some of them were certainly sisters. If you should have any of these in your magnificent collection, I would be grateful to see them. Thanks again.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Haven't found much yet as only this one, not the best shot, must have been a scan from an old booklet,anyway better then nothing.
The MEUDON 1956 built at Chantier Reunie Loire Normandie-Gd Quevilly for Cie de Navigation d'Orbigny.
Loa x B x D:438'1" x 56'4" x 22'11½"
GT:4510
DWT:7580
Call/Flag Sign:FONI
Eng.:2 steam turbines DR geared to sc.shaft


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*French Vessel Query*

Thanks again Ruud, those are the ships I was after. Maybe one day I'll get the full info., on where they traded etc. Several of them were sold initially on to Scindia in India and then subsequently to Greek & Liberian interests.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

According to Lloyd's Shipping Index April 17 1961....

Chalon, Rosario Mar 25 to Rouen, Sd Dakar Apr 12

Crozon, BA Apr 6 ...... Santa Fe Ar Apr 8.

Gaillion, Rosario Mar 11 .....Antwerp Ar Apr 12.

Lannion, BA Apr 4 ..... Rosario Ar Apr 5.

Meudon, Rouen Apr 6 ....... BA, Sd St Vincent (CV) Apr 14.

Vierzon, Rouen Mar 18 ....... BA Ar Apr 7

No sign of a Salon or anything similar.

None of the ships are listed in LSI by 1965.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Cisco, that ties in with my memories of seeing them in South American waters. They mostly were sold off to Scindia and the company was swallowed up. The Salon was older, British built dating from about 1925. Don't know what became of her.


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

By your description... is it possible that most of the ships were Victory ships
from the US which were replaced with French built vessels later in the 1950s?... just a thought that a look in History of Victory Ships book may put to rest, if there is such publication.Cheers,Snowy


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*French vessel query*

Hi Snowy and thanks for that input. However the answer is no. I have now tracked them all down and have most of their details. They were built as they were.


----------

